

How do you know that Hacker News developers are too smart for their own good? - jgwynn2901

When "Unknown or expired link" is considered acceptable UI and the Search bar is on the bottom of the scrollable content.
======
paulhauggis
Nobody ever said hackers were UI geniuses. Also,you have to know your
community. For this community, the things you mention works.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
I can see how the search field works, despite being at the bottom, because "it
works."

How does expired links "works?" What do they do for a user?

